# introducing...........!!!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Introducing...........................

Carameldreams Jelly Bean (Dougal22s birthday pressie choice!  )

Carameldreams Toffee Swirl

Carameldreams Coco Kisses

All doing reall well! One weighs in at a lil piglet 153grams!!! :thumbup:

Im pretty sure that they are all Seal in colour, their lil ears are changing, so cute :001_wub: Dont know patterns yet.


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Eee so adorable!
Love the name Jelly Bean 
:001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Adorable little bundles of cuteness :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Emma32 said:


> Eee so adorable!
> Love the name Jelly Bean
> :001_wub:


you no like the others?  toffee swirl is dougals to.... (dont tell her!!)    :lol:



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


thanks! :001_wub:



buffie said:


> Adorable little bundles of cuteness :001_wub:


lol thanks!!  lil piggy squeakers!


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwww how cute! I love their little pink noses  adorable x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissBethM said:


> Awwwww how cute! I love their little pink noses  adorable x


me to!! so cute!!  thanks!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that big one is certainly a whopper:lol:


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> you no like the others?  toffee swirl is dougals to.... (dont tell her!!)    :lol:


Oh I do love the others too 
Just Jelly Bean made me want to squeal haha


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

awwwww gorgeous, they look so big now there all dried out :scared:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> that big one is certainly a whopper:lol:


lol he is! you can tell which one he is to just by looking!! his a lil milk bully!!  :lol:



Emma32 said:


> Oh I do love the others too
> Just Jelly Bean made me want to squeal haha


lol! well im glad she liked her b day pressie lol! shes going to help me on my next litter...im thinking cakes and chocolate...hmm...if you have any let me know! :thumbsup: 



GeordieBabe said:


> awwwww gorgeous, they look so big now there all dried out :scared:


lol they do dont they! as pure as snow :001_wub: they dry so quick, its the smallest litter ive had and was all over so quick and they were washed so quick to!! :crazy:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

who was the stud boy or was he yours


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> who was the stud boy or was he yours


his on the first page of the '2 days to go thread'

he isnt mine, mine isnt mature yet


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Absolutly stunning little bundles!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lush!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw, just too cute (and the names are wonderful too)! They are so adorable and yummy... I just want to eat the littleitsbitsysnugglyoochiecoochie bundles of fluff! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Absolutly stunning little bundles!!


thanks!!!  



suzy93074 said:


> Lush!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


thanks!! :thumbup:



Kiwi said:


> Aw, just too cute (and the names are wonderful too)! They are so adorable and yummy... I just want to eat the littleitsbitsysnugglyoochiecoochie bundles of fluff! :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


lol!! thanks!!


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

I just want them all. Such tempting little bundles.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gernella said:


> I just want them all. Such tempting little bundles.


lol they are very tempting  thanks!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Aaaawwwwww TB, what gorgeous little munchie balls of fluff. They all look so adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Meg looks so content with her brood


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Aaaawwwwww TB, what gorgeous little munchie balls of fluff. They all look so adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Meg looks so content with her brood


she is!  lol they are so sweet and soft :001_wub: lil jellybean says hello  :thumbup:


----------



## Natz (Oct 4, 2010)

Have been following your previous thread and I must say they are soooooooooooo gawjus :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

And I love the name jelly bean so cute, ur posts are making me very broody for a lush lil kitty


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Have I mentioned they're so adorably sweet and cute yet today? They are. Makes me want a ragdoll more


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, so beautiful!! :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Natz said:


> Have been following your previous thread and I must say they are soooooooooooo gawjus :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> And I love the name jelly bean so cute, ur posts are making me very broody for a lush lil kitty


awww lol thanks! we have lil jellybean (or jellybelly) coco kisses (or lil kisses) and toffee swirl (or lil swirly bum!) and they have all now become known lol  :001_wub: lol well your not far from me....raggies due in 7weeks....  



Nicky10 said:


> Have I mentioned they're so adorably sweet and cute yet today? They are. Makes me want a ragdoll more


lol.. im not sure!   are you going to get one!! 



IrishSetter said:


> Oh, so beautiful!! :001_wub:


thanks!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eventually yes maybe a pair as cats seem to do better with more than one around


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Eventually yes maybe a pair as cats seem to do better with more than one around


I dont know any breeders in ireland, are there many there? Id always say get 2 from the same litter bonded for life then, so cute


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know. I can go over to England if need be that's what I'm doing with my puppy.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cant see it on your thread, just wondered whose stud boy you must have used. i know some of the breeders around essex etc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pmd you!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Gorgeous babies hun - be nice to watch them grow xxx


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

They are such beautiful babies, I too, can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

why did someone vote this thread a 1?

i you dont like a thread dont look at it, i find it quite upsetting that pictures of kittens could offend/upset someone so much they feel the need to click a 1, or any star, just leave the thread.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

5 from me


----------



## jackano1 (Oct 18, 2010)

They are gorgous I love seeing baby kittens and watching them grow.

Have they all found new homes?
If they have they are very lucky to have such adorable babies.

Janex


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> 5 from me


lol thanks!! x 



jackano1 said:


> They are gorgous I love seeing baby kittens and watching them grow.
> 
> Have they all found new homes?
> If they have they are very lucky to have such adorable babies.
> ...


all had homes before they were born! Well, I had people waiting, I dont reserve them until 4/5weeks  but the same people are still waiting, my next litter is full and the next one has people waiting to


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

five rated


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Another 5*. This thread is addictive  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Another 5*. This thread is addictive  x


lol well it was 5 its now gone down! some people arent very nice, maybe they all hate kittens!
or should get a life!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I will be coming here more often..to see them grow!!!! keep posting!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Well I will be coming here more often..to see them grow!!!! keep posting!


lol no probs


----------

